# Relocation questions



## Caddyshack22 (Apr 23, 2018)

I am a 67 year old retired single male who is very interested in moving to Portugal. My only income is $1,700 a month from Social Security. I would appreciate any suggestions on what places in Portugal would be affordable on this budget. I would like to rent.....I will not have a car......and I live modestly. I am guessing The Algarve is too expensive. Thank you.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Travelling Man has a lovely place you could rent if you don't mind the countryside! You could always use it for a base to investigate the area.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you Smudges for those kind words.  

Caddyshack doesn't mention dates but that income would be easily enough in my area although possibly not for the Algarve, especially in the summer season. 

That said, Portugal varies immensely by even just a few kilometres & has everything from busy cities to ultra touristy beaches to mountains to bubbling trout streams & Knights Templar castles so he needs to make a shortlist of his preferences. 

To see what our area is like, just click the link in my signature and then the icon marked 'About Central Portugal' & watch the videos for each area. 

Going back to dates, I'm afraid we have friends & family here until about November but I do know several other places in the area & am happy to be of what help I can.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Caldas da Rainha.

Has everything you need. 

Send a PM when you have enougt posts to get PMs


----------



## Gianlucadeste (Apr 19, 2018)

*Reasonable rents in Portugal*

In 1755 an off-shore 8.5 earthquake and tsunami devastated Portugal from Lisbon to Algarve. They expect a future episode and have installed warning systems. That said, we've found several suitable locations in Santarem district where a dollar goes quite far. 
Check out "casa dot sapo dot pt/en_gb" and select Santarem to scroll through the available listings. There are many apartments between €200-250 but you have to convert the prices to dollars using google. A €220 apartment is approx. $266.00 plus utilities comes to $350 if you can keep it around 55sq m? Just be sure you chose an apartment in a village and not a mile out of town. You often have to ask to make sure you're in a village, town etcetera, and near transport lines. 
Where ever you choose to rent, take notice of the trees proximity to your new home. Portugal has had bad droughts and timber is dry. 166 fires broke out yesterday according to a post here. Last year people died from fires, and this year tree lines must be certain distance from residential regions.
You also need expat health insurance which is the largest expense. You can also find great apartments for reasonable prices in the North of Portugal like Braga district.
We learned that most Portugal dwellings aren't well insulated for winter temps, so getting an apartment with a fireplace may be worth renting for the several cold months.
One last thought for all: people who can share expenses with another person or two, will ALWAYS do better financially. The issue is finding a person who has the temperament to live with. If one can find comfort and peace knowing someone else has your back, it's a good safety net. But it must be about mutual respect, and accepting when one wants to chill on their own.
Tell you another thing: it's far less costly for several people to share a home cooked meal than for several individuals to cook separately. Vetting a potential flat mate is important. 
PS Have you requested a Passive Income Type I visa from your regional Portugal consulate? This visa is for people like us, pensioners. (I'm 63.) This visa allows you three months in Portugal and you get it from Consulate in US. Then, you bring your FBI dossier & finger prints with you to Portugal to apply for resident status so you can stay indefinitely. 
Hope this helps! If you need more assist let me know. 
Warm regards, Gianluca


----------



## Caddyshack22 (Apr 23, 2018)

*Health Insurance in Portugal*

I would appreciate any information regarding the monthly premiums in US dollars for health insurance in Portugal. I am a 67 year old male in excellent health taking no medications. I plan on retiring permanently living near a major city to be determined. A range of options from the most basic care on up would be helpful. Thanks so much.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi, If you are "healthy" why not "invest" 3 months of your life here and decide for yourself, you can be a tourist and make your own mind up rather then suffer other people's opinions.


----------



## ukReturner (Mar 23, 2017)

> Caldas da Rainha.
> Has everything you need.





> Hi, If you are "healthy" why not "invest" 3 months of your life here and decide for yourself


I have just done a 10 day rail trip in Portugal.
I took up Strontium's suggestion, and spent a couple of afternoons in Caldas da Rainha.
I received differing accounts about finding rental property there.
One said that it would be difficult, and should be done through estate agents.
Another said there were lots of available apartments, and to forget about using estate agents. Instead, do a web
search, and then follow up by telephone for those apartments you are insterested in.
One bedroom apartments would go for as little as 250 Euros a month, up to as much as 1000 Euros.

Though not the prettiest of towns, I thought it had a pleasant atmosphere, and could be a good choice of location.


----------

